# Elk River Porno



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

No need to wait for steels while I have the Elk! Here is some pictures from the past month.


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

orvis streamline spey i think


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice net 

And what sort of fly was that you were using? Quite pretty looking.

Oh, the fish were okay too


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice fish FFD!!! clayton hes using a classic streamer pattern but which one i cannot tell? hey FFD can ya post a pic and recipe of that classic fly?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

hey FA, I like your sig, very informative. I also like beer 

But yeah, I'd love to see one of those streamers when it isn't so busy at work haha.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks man. I thought i seen pix of FFD's classic streamers somewhere. let me see if i can find a pic. if not i will message him and tell him to post it for ya.

ps. here is a few classics that i've seen him post over my way. hey FFD what one was it that u were using?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks a lot FA!! HeHe! Yea thats the one on top, This is a Fire Tiger color pattern that made up I think last year or so and lately it's been on fire! Headed up to the Shavers yesterday and it slammed trouts everywhere and along with my EP minnow pattern until I lost everyone of them cause I was bummed with only having 5X tippet on me. 

Nick, the rod is a Scott ARC 6wt 11'9" pictured and the other one is DECHO 4wt spey rod. This rod is so sweet catching fish on and handle big hard chargers well.

BTW, I am in the works making Tube classic streamers this week for my next trip to the Elk prolly Wed or Thursday.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome fish, FFD! That's one thing I have not seen yet anywhere in WV, a spey rod in use.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

TheCream said:


> Awesome fish, FFD! That's one thing I have not seen yet anywhere in WV, a spey rod in use.


Yea, it's heck of a lot more fun with much longer rod and getting to other side of the pool is esay! I know of one other person that use one also around Huntington area but havent heard from him since last year though.


----------



## BigRed (Jun 19, 2008)

Now that's so damn nice fish porn! Great catches!

Thanks for sharing!


----------

